# wifi turns on by itself



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

hey guys I'm having this weird problem where wifi will just turn on by itself after I turn it off I'm on 1.9.16 anyone else having this problem?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you using JuiceDefender?


----------



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

no I'm not


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

xgujuplaya said:


> no I'm not


This happened to me yesterday on MIUI. Really annoying. I rebooted and reflashed the DXC Bug Stomper, and all was well.


----------

